# Yellow River 5/21



## river_roach

The wife and I fished on Yellow River yesterday. We put out a few hooks. She handled this fish all by herself. She was very proud of it. We caught four other flatheads in the twenty pound range and two other ones around ten pounds. All in all it was a good trip.


----------



## tips n tails

Damn son!!!!! Thats what Im talking about!!! :notworthy:. Was that during the day you caught them? Shiners? Depth? 

Good job!!!


----------



## river_roach

I caught them during the day on live large shiners. I have been catching a lot of them in the twenty pound range in the past month on the yellow and the escambia. I just don't usually post unless it is a good fish.


----------



## Slot Pursuit

Nice!!!


----------



## Land is the Limit

Dang......yall must know where to go!!!! Awesome fish


----------



## tips n tails

river_roach said:


> I caught them during the day on live large shiners. I have been catching a lot of them in the twenty pound range in the past month on the yellow and the escambia. I just don't usually post unless it is a good fish.


Well done, did you get those shiners at bitco? If you dont mind, are you fishing north of 87? Do you normally fish during the day?


----------



## jcoss15

damn! nice yellow river flattie...bush hooks or rod and reel?


----------



## skiff89_jr

That's a tree shaka :yes:


----------



## CatHunter

whats the weight on that pig?


----------



## river_roach

I don't know the weight. I am guessing around 10lbs.  Truthfully I would guess 40 to 45lbs. We caught it on a limb line. We caught one of the twenty pounders and one of the ten pounders on the rod and reel. The day bite has been good for me. The wife is on call this weekend so we will have to give them a break. Here is a funny video from a few weekends ago when she was checking a limb line.


----------



## jstblsd

Awesome! Good Lord!


----------



## CatHunter

river_roach said:


> I don't know the weight. I am guessing around 10lbs.  Truthfully I would guess 40 to 45lbs. We caught it on a limb line. We caught one of the twenty pounders and one of the ten pounders on the rod and reel. The day bite has been good for me. The wife is on call this weekend so we will have to give them a break. Here is a funny video from a few weekends ago when she was checking a limb line.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ncG904dC7U&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Good damn fish, Hows the bite been on the Alabama River? Iv watched a good bit of your videos to


----------



## river_roach

I haven't been on the the mighty Alabama in a couple of weeks. I have better luck on the smaller rivers this time of year. I talked with sbarrow and he has been on the Alabama this past week. He told me he caught three flatheads over 50lbs in the past week. He needs to get on here and post some pics of them with his sorry butt. I am probably going to hit the Escambia the weekend after next.


----------



## CatCrusher

river_roach said:


> I haven't been on the the mighty Alabama in a couple of weeks. I have better luck on the smaller rivers this time of year. I talked with sbarrow and he has been on the Alabama this past week. He told me he caught three flatheads over 50lbs in the past week. He needs to get on here and post some pics of them with his sorry butt. I am probably going to hit the Escambia the weekend after next.


It's on fire right now above Holy Ground. Not alot of picture taking because I'm by myself. I have caught some real good one's this past week and most have been biting when water is getting pulled at the damn below me. (Day bite has been better than night). I will be fishing the Sepulga tomorrow and then going to Mt Vernon on the Tombigbee for a few days after that. Gonna get after the crappie Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## river_roach

sbarrow are you still putting the live bream and catalpa worms on the same hook or have you run out of catalpas. I just found another tree with some if you want to swing by when you go back down.


----------



## CatCrusher

I'll see you in the morning with the big cage.


----------



## CatHunter

river_roach said:


> sbarrow are you still putting the live bream and catalpa worms on the same hook or have you run out of catalpas. I just found another tree with some if you want to swing by when you go back down.



you guys are lucky I got three trees in my back yard and none are producing


----------



## jcoss15

CatHunter said:


> you guys are lucky I got three trees in my back yard and none are producing


Mine neither...:thumbdown:


----------



## river_roach

If you will go get some from other trees and put them on your trees. You will have your own in the next couple of years.


----------



## jcoss15

river_roach said:


> If you will go get some from other trees and put them on your trees. You will have your own in the next couple of years.


Mine is usually full every year but none yet...still waiting maybe they will show up.


----------



## CatHunter

jcoss15 said:


> Mine is usually full every year but none yet...still waiting maybe they will show up.


When I bought this house my neighbors said the trees are producing, I'm hoping to spot a few in the next few weeks


----------



## river_roach

If you have armadillos you will never have worms on your trees. You got to put the dillas on the beat down program or they will eat them before they ever get up on the tree.


----------



## CatCrusher

river_roach said:


> If you have armadillos you will never have worms on your trees. You got to put the dillas on the beat down program or they will eat them before they ever get up on the tree.


Your an idiot, that's possums eating them worms.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Wasp will get to them quick too


----------

